# Convertible R35 !!! (and Nice too)



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Assorted smut **PICTURES ONLY** - Page 3 - Bigpower.co.uk

Page 3 Number 7 !!!

I want, I want, I want.

Never have I ever considered a hair dressers car before BUT look at this! WOW!!!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

That looks amazing:bowdown1:


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

that real or photchop?love it....


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's mint! Those wheels look brilliant on it.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

defo a photo-shop, the shadows on top of the car don't make sense


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nor does the parking sign on the garage - but i like it !!! God if only Mr Nissan would listen - 2011 convertible R35 WOW !!!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks the buisness alright, but what would taking the roof off an already heavy car do for it's rigidity, I'd imagine you'd be left with a better posing car than track day weapon!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

here you go stevie..


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Also probably one of the best threads ever. some amazing cars.

GTR cab does look very sexy.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think it's hideous. Rear bumps look like Jordan's artificial assets and the round wheelarch extensions don't suit the car at all. The GT-R design is not about curves, it's about aggressive creases and angles.

Thankfully there has never been a factory ragtop GT-R and I doubt there ever will be.

Did any company/individual ever make an earlier convertible Skyline GT-R? I've never seen one.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

porsche carrerra gt springs to mind


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

rockabilly said:


> here you go stevie..


i love it

back in my day i did a 240z just like it lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice, but where would the roof be? Or a permanent drop top are we talking here ?


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

First thoughts when reading the thread was "soft top GT-R......Yuk"......But Holy BeGesus!! That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## broj (Nov 23, 2010)

R1Mark said:


> First thoughts when reading the thread was "soft top GT-R......Yuk"......But Holy BeGesus!! That is gorgeous!!!




agree!! i was not expecting that....what are the wheels on it? they look perfect


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks supurb, even if the rear is a little 'ZR1' ish


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> I think it's hideous. Rear bumps look like Jordan's artificial assets and the round wheelarch extensions don't suit the car at all. The GT-R design is not about curves, it's about aggressive creases and angles.
> 
> Thankfully there has never been a factory ragtop GT-R and I doubt there ever will be.
> 
> Did any company/individual ever make an earlier convertible Skyline GT-R? I've never seen one.


So glad I'm not the only one who doesn't need glasses.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Custom, Individual, wide arch drop top, It looks stunning. 

Alas, Like most poser cars, it does not appeal to me :-l


----------



## 92ttz (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Would love to know what those wheels are. Would look brill on the standard car even......


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cris said:


> So glad I'm not the only one who doesn't need glasses.


Chris - are you up Dave Yu's exhaust pipe too ??? That car is absolutely stunning ! As I said I don't do "hair dressers" car but that is just sex on wheels (and nice wheels they are too)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

a) it's a photoshop, big deal, might as well get excited about Captain Scarlet's Spectrum Pursuit Vehicle (and I still do!)

b) we all know a ragtop GT-R goes against the very essence of the brand. Mizuno-san would rather commit hari-kari than see one built! All that attention paid to making the R35 shell as stiff as possible, wasted... 

Oh, and worst of all, it's fugly. :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

a)	OK it’s a Photoshop and yes, I know and can believe you still get “excited” about Captain Scarlet's Spectrum Pursuit Vehicle. LOL you need to get out more Dave.

b)	Yep I can’t argue about the fact that Mizuno-san has spent a lot of time and effort in “stiffening” the GTR Chassis, but, what if?? Ferrari do convertible, Porsche do convertible, Lamborghini do convertible so why not a convertible GTR??

If it looks anything like it does in that “photo” I would buy one and NO Dave it’s not ugly it just that you “Purple Zilla” (dildo) with stripes don’t have any taste!! LOL


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Pretty sure those wheels are TE37 Time Attack LTD editions. I wanted a set but they were a limited run.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> If it looks anything like it does in that “photo” I would buy one and NO Dave it’s not ugly it just that you “Purple Zilla” (dildo) with stripes don’t have any taste!! LOL


I wasn't going to mention this, but you're the only person to associate my car's vinyl wrap with a sex toy, which reveals far too much of your personality! :chuckle:

But I couldn't take any more of your mockery, so today, sadly, Purple Zilla is no more, just plain old Clark Kent Godzilla 2, back in factory Gun Metal... :bawling:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> Chris - are you up Dave Yu's exhaust pipe too ??? That car is absolutely stunning ! As I said I don't do "hair dressers" car but that is just sex on wheels (and nice wheels they are too)


Steve,

I've never met DY or seen his tail pipe. If you think it's worth looking out for I'll make sure to if our paths ever cross. 

This picture is clearly a doctored image and it's not very good. The 'convertable' bit doesn't work. The wide arches should be box section (possibly with plastic extensions) and the tyres are stretched onto the rims. None of these things match with the GTR ethos.

I'm quite happy with cars which are not to my taste. However something done badly is just that.

Cheers

Cris


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

rockabilly said:


> here you go stevie..




Since when did they stop painting skips yellow?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Awww, Dave all said in jest, At least I was honest enough to tell you !! iys what the other thought that was worrying me LOL
So........c'mon where has it gone, to who, for how much & most importantly WHY ??? 
Your not going too fooled into buying a 2011 car are you??? Trust you saw Evo, well you must have re Mr L's lil project !! Hmmm Standard internals too !

Chris – your just plain blind !!

Boosted – err what can I say, maybe you have the same eye infliction Chris has!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Chris – your just plain blind !!
> 
> Boosted – err what can I say, maybe you have the same eye infliction Chris has!





Steve, get to specsavers sharpish


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> a)
> might as well get excited about Captain Scarlet's Spectrum Pursuit Vehicle (and I still do!)
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, I do and have got some new glasses for Christmas !! LOL

Car still looks fcuking brilliant !


----------

